# Faux Wood?



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

So I am making a prop Philco Cathedral Radio and using GatorBoard for the material which we get in either white or black. I have the rough shapes cutout and I want it painted to look like stained wood, including the wood grain. Does anyone know how to do that? Thanks.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I have seen a hand held item that is dragged down the length of a surface to create a wood grain effect. I have no idea what its called, but maybe if you check in a paint store hopefully they will know what your asking for. I have one someplace here and if I can find it I will post a picture of it for you.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

OK, I think this is what you were asking about. Go to HGTV home decorating.

http://www.hgtv.com/decorating/decorative-paint-technique-woodgrain/index.html










This is the tool I was talking about. After your stain the wood and while its still wet you drag and rock this down the length of the board your working on.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Woo-hoo...that should help me out alot...thanks Bone Dancer


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

if you use stain use gel stain thats what they use on steel front doors with that tool


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

You might get more results searching for "faux-bois." It's the technical term (or a technical term) for imitation wood grains. In it's most technical use, it's done with concrete, though modern crafters and craft entrepreneurs are using it as a catchall for all imitation wood techniques. Martha Stewart did a lot with it earlier this year and even sells her own tool for the process. This video gives a pretty good indication of the process by way of removing paint. It's not the only way.

Martha rarely does a traditional wood color and her grains always come out looking like stained wood. It's a matter of the right colors with the right technique to get it going well.

Otherwise, you can be nutty like me and literally paint on the wood grain by hand when you need it. That's from the low budget theater background and it works well enough.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

thanks to everyone...the video really helped alot...all I have to do now is pick the colors I want for my radio and off to painting before assembly


----------



## Day of the Dead (Aug 3, 2009)

Great video. I absolutely have to give this technique a try.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

I actually bought a wood grainer at Lowes years ago to try this sort of thing...hmmm I wonder where that thing went..?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you. I always wondered how to use that properly.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

I've always wondered how those tools worked. Thanks for posting that video.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Very useful. Things always look better in pro's videos but that looked completely real.

Anyone know if there is a way to use this technique to make it look like aged wood? Like maybe more grayish browns or something?


----------



## fravak (May 16, 2009)

You could use two shades of gray to make it look aged. Use a lighter shade for the background and a darker one for the graining.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

That is cool. I got to get me some of those tools.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

hey that great thanks for the info


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Its very easy to do.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Here is another How-to to check out http://www.spookyblue.com/halloween/spookywood/fake-wood.htm


----------

